# Plinker PFS by Toolman



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

The Plinker PFS is a state of the art slingshot from Toolman! This tiny frame is a chopped version of Dayhiker's Lil' Plinker. Before I tell you more, just take look at this beauty.









































This is not just a charming, high quality work, but also has a great functionality. This video just shows how handy the Plinker PFS is.






The metal core frame came to me as a part of my trade with Toolman. I was happy to receive a cup style PFS and all the images shown a nice build. Received it and yes that's what I was hoping for.

Aluminum core, bonded and pinned. G10 yellow spacers, dual layer orange and bright green G10 mid section and a high quality Carbon layer at the top. The mosaic pins are eye catching just as well.

The weight is nice, especially for a small sized slingshot like the Plinker PFS. Feels solid, and since it's quite cold here it also feels warmer than usual, thanks to the G10 scales. All the rounds are well thought out, no hurting edges could be found. I was using it in straight up orientation for first with a shorter band-set. The short forks were sinking and hiding between the supporting fingers.

I was missing a groove from the inside of the fork, but was moving a bit with the wrap and tuck.

I'm happy to have the Plinker PFS, it is awesome as a build and shoots just as well.

Thanks for watching,

Tremo


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's impressive Tremo! You are lucky to have that in your arsenal!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

A nice one for you Mark. It is very finely crafted with the G-10 and carbon fiber. The mosaic pin in the lanyard hole is especially nice.  Hope you enjoy it


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh my goodness that is a great looking shooter.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Friends! Thank you very much, indeed I'm feeling lucky to have her in my arsenal. The color combination of green and orange was already close to me. Randy's Can-able was shockingly spot on and seems to be this color combination works well here too both aesthetically and practically as well.

Thanks for checking in and sharing your thoughts! Toolman is a great craftsman. Proven every time.

Take care,

Tremo


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

That's a beauty :wub:

Enjoy in shooting buddy :wave:


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

Very slick-looking modern shooter. Nice acquisition!


----------



## wn4Studios (Jul 4, 2016)

I have been into small pocketable EDC shooter for some time now, real beauty you got there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That is an awesome little beauty!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Just saw this. I just ordered a poly Lil' Plinker and was seeing if the metal cores were still available when I found your video.

Your enthusiasm is infectious. It's wonderful to see you with an ear to ear grin.

Such a lovely little shooter. I love to see variants of Dayhiker's timeless design done in cutting edge materials.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

inconvenience said:


> Just saw this. I just ordered a poly Lil' Plinker and was seeing if the metal cores were still available when I found your video.
> 
> Your enthusiasm is infectious. It's wonderful to see you with an ear to ear grin.
> 
> Such a lovely little shooter. I love to see variants of Dayhiker's timeless design done in cutting edge materials.


Hello my friend! Good to see you around! This is truly a great design and Toolman is a pro craftsman. I hope you enjoy slingshots with the enthusiasm you always had  spring is on the way!!!!

Have a nice week :wave:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That is very awesome. Extremely well executed.


----------

